# Lion Head or Angora?



## bhoffman (Sep 13, 2017)

We just rescued this rabbit on Monday. She has a ton of fur! Not the healthiest bunny. But we are doing our best to get her to a healthy weight. Would you say she is lion head or angora? 


View attachment 20170911_211147.jpg


----------



## JBun (Sep 13, 2017)

I would say an english angora or angora mix. But I'm definitely not an expert, so I could be wrong.


----------



## bhoffman (Sep 13, 2017)

thank you.


----------



## Aki (Sep 14, 2017)

Angora, definitely. That's too much hair for a lionhead ^^. I don't know if the photo was taken at yours, but I would forget the wood shavings - that flies everywhere, stick to everything and it's going to be a nightmare with that fur.


----------



## bhoffman (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes it was taken at my place. I was thinking about not putting shavings in again. You are right it gets everywhere. haha.


----------



## katiecrna (Sep 15, 2017)

Omg I just love her!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 16, 2017)

Not a Lion, but very cute.


----------



## bhoffman (Sep 17, 2017)

New pic of her... 

View attachment 20170917_124544.jpg


----------



## majorv (Sep 18, 2017)

Angora


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 18, 2017)

Definitely an English angora


----------



## itzelvs (Jan 24, 2018)

AAAH shes so adorable!I want a bunny as fluffy as her! definitely not a lion though, angora or angora mix cause she looks a bit small


----------



## Athena (Apr 9, 2018)

Gahhhhhhh She is the most Adorable bunny. Most definitely a angora or a Angora mix way to fluffy to be a Lionhead!!


----------



## Jojo and chocolate (Apr 9, 2018)

HiI am new and have a question how can we post? And also I think it is an Angora she is very cute.


----------



## bluebird (Apr 19, 2018)

English angora


----------



## Milyvan (Apr 20, 2018)

I think she's a tribble mix.........

She's adorable! Appears healthier and happier already: Always happy to see a fur friend find a happy home. TY for sharing! (As others already said she's definitely Angora -or tribble-: Not a lionhead.)


----------

